# Foods from the South



## quicksilver (Nov 11, 2008)

We did NORTHERN, now lets do southern foods.

What foods are the southern (southeast & southwest)
states known for?

I'll start by being loyal to where home now is:
Keylime Pie


Please confine your post to one answer each post.


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 11, 2008)

cornbread, mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 11, 2008)

Grits.........


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 11, 2008)

sweet tea


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 11, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> Grits.........



Hey Uncle Bob, what about Chied Fricken?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 11, 2008)

LPBeier said:


> Hey Uncle Bob, what about Chied Fricken?


 
"Chied Fricken' is a good one Miss Laurie !!!!!


----------



## Constance (Nov 11, 2008)

Sweet potato pie!

Fried okra, turnip greens, Hot Browns, Pecan Pie, mint juleps, crawfish, turtle soup, fried green beans...


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 11, 2008)

I should have been born in the south because so far I make and love all of these...yes, even grits!


----------



## mcnerd (Nov 11, 2008)

Black-eyed peas, grits, hominy, collard greens


----------



## Constance (Nov 11, 2008)

...bourbin, cracklin's, fried catfish, chicken and rolled dumplin's, cornbread dressing, buttermilk biscuits, cream gravy, corn liquor...


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 11, 2008)

mcnerd said:


> Black-eyed peas, grits, hominy, collard greens


 
Did I say   1  ? Sorry, I meant to say 1 answer per post, please. That's just good southern manners.


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 11, 2008)

Constance said:


> ...bourbin, cracklin's, fried catfish, chicken and rolled dumplin's, cornbread dressing, buttermilk biscuits, cream gravy, corn liquor...


 
ditto post 11!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 11, 2008)

Steamed Spiced Shrimp, Steamed Spiced Blue-Claw Crabs, Smithfield Aged/Cured hams. . . .


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 11, 2008)

Play nice children!!!!! This is just rude to others who want to participate!


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 11, 2008)

Pecan pie! (Although I am from California and pronounce it puh-*cahn* lol).

Barbara


----------



## Constance (Nov 11, 2008)

So do I, but my aunt in Kentucky always pronounced it "pee-can".


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 11, 2008)

Brunswick stew


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 11, 2008)

Michael in FtW said:


> Brunswick stew



Sounds interesting, Michael.  Can you elaborate?


----------



## RobsanX (Nov 11, 2008)

Two words:

Chicken Fried Steak!


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 11, 2008)

gator burgers


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 11, 2008)

RobsanX said:


> Two words:
> 
> Chicken Fried Steak!



Hate to disappoint you Robsan, but that is 3 words (but very good ones!)


----------



## Katie H (Nov 11, 2008)

Hushpuppies.  Not the hockey puck hard ones, though.  Soooooo good with fried catfish!!!!!!


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 12, 2008)

Boiled peanuts


----------



## GrillingFool (Nov 12, 2008)

Pulled pork BBQ with vinegar based sauce.

(On a cheap white bun with slaw. As Andy Griffith would say:
That's goooooooood eatin'!)


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 12, 2008)

dirty rice


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 12, 2008)

Here you go Laurie - Brunswick stew explained. 

What I remember as a kid in Albany, Georgia - every BBQ joint had a version - some used chicken, some pulled pork - it had to be homemade to get rabbit. The vegetables almost always included corn, okra, onions, lima beans, potatoes and diced tomatoes cooked in broth, water or tomato sauce.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 12, 2008)

Poke Salad - cooked with bacon or drippings, salt pork, smoked ham hock, ham, etc.  ... spashed with green tabascos in vinegar sauce, and served with cornbread - either as a meal or as a side for other things.


----------



## simplicity (Nov 12, 2008)

Fajitas


----------



## black chef (Nov 12, 2008)

one gigantic word:

G.U.M.B.O.!!!!!


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 12, 2008)

shoofly pie


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 12, 2008)

Pecan Pralines


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 12, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> shoofly pie


 

I've never thought of Shoofly Pie as "Southern" but rather Pennsylvania Dutch (Amish) in origins - which would make it more in the "Northern" repetoire IMO ------


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 12, 2008)

I agree, Uncle Bob.  Shoofly Pie is an Pennsylvania Dutch/Amish creation.  Pecan Pie is the South's trademark pie.


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 12, 2008)

beignets


----------



## RobsanX (Nov 12, 2008)

LPBeier said:


> Hate to disappoint you Robsan, but that is 3 words (but very good ones!)



Depends on how fast you say it!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 12, 2008)

Cane Syrup


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 12, 2008)

tabasco sauce


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 12, 2008)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> Pecan Pie is the South's trademark pie.


 
Yes ma'am !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 12, 2008)

*From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*


Jump to: navigation, search
*Shoofly pie* (or *shoo-fly pie*) is a molasses pie considered traditional among the Pennsylvania Dutch and also known in Southern cooking.
The term "shoo-fly pie" first appeared in print in 1926.[1] The name is commonly thought to arise from the fact that the molasses in the pie is so attractive to flies that they have to be constantly "shooed" away.[2]


----------



## simplicity (Nov 12, 2008)

Crawfish Etoufee


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 12, 2008)

po-boys with chow chow


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 12, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> *From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
> 
> 
> Jump to: navigation, search
> ...


 
I'm sorry, I thought your thread was about foods from/associated with the Southern Cuisine --- Not foods people in the South eat. --- Day in and day out there are more Egg Rolls eaten in the South than Shoo Fly Pie in 6 months. No one would ever associate Egg Rolls with the Southern Repetoire of foods......I don't think.


How about --- Mint Juleps


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 12, 2008)

OK. Maybe not southern, UB. I stand corrected.
But growing up and taught the song, "shoofly", we were taught it was "southern". 
To tell the truth, I wouldn't know what it was if I tripped over it.
Pecan pie, I know.

How 'bout Mississipp Mud Pie?


----------



## ChefJune (Nov 12, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> Grits.........


 
....and shrimp

or Grillades!


----------



## ChefJune (Nov 12, 2008)

simplicity said:


> Crawfish Etoufee


 
any kind of etouffee!


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 12, 2008)

dirty rice


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 12, 2008)

Field Cress - aka "Creasy Greens".  And that's "Creasy", not "Greasy".


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 12, 2008)

muscadine wine


----------



## pontalba (Nov 12, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> Pecan pie! (Although I am from California and pronounce it puh-*cahn* lol).
> 
> Barbara


I've lived in the South all my life [so far] and that's the way everyone in my family pronounces it.  



black chef said:


> one gigantic word:
> 
> G.U.M.B.O.!!!!!


Oh Yeah!



quicksilver said:


> beignets


No doubt about it.  



quicksilver said:


> po-boys with chow chow



_Any _kind of po-boy!  

Since y'all have about named all my favorites, I won't say more.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 12, 2008)

Fried green da-mators


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 12, 2008)

swamp cabbage


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 12, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> Fried green da-mators



Love the food, hated the movie!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 12, 2008)

Chitterlings (Chitlins) anyone?



ps --- Uncle Bob doesn't do Chitlins --- Thank you!


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 12, 2008)

Watermelon Rind Pickles


----------



## GrillingFool (Nov 12, 2008)

Ramps


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 12, 2008)

Ramps?  Doubtful at best.  Ramps are indigenous to cool mountain & forest areas.  In fact, one of the largest commercial purveyors of them in the springtime is located in Michigan, where they're harvested locally.  Ramps are traditional "mountain" cuisine, not Southern.  Sure, Southern folks enjoy them, but they're even more popular & even more populous in the north.


----------



## Mama (Nov 12, 2008)

Mississippi Mud Pie...I can't believe you missed that one UB!


----------



## Mama (Nov 12, 2008)

Georgia Cracker Salad!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 12, 2008)

Mama said:


> Mississippi Mud Pie...I can't believe you missed that one UB!


 
Naw! I didn't miss it!



			
				Quicksilver said:
			
		

> How 'bout Mississipp Mud Pie?


 
Did you??


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 12, 2008)

Bbq ..........


----------



## Mama (Nov 12, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> Naw! I didn't miss it!
> 
> 
> 
> Did you??


 
 Sure did!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 12, 2008)

Mama said:


> Sure did!


 
Bless ya heart! 


Peach Cobbler


----------



## Constance (Nov 12, 2008)

poke...


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 12, 2008)

fried oysters


----------



## Mrs. McIntire (Nov 12, 2008)

Gumbo


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 12, 2008)

redeye gravy


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 12, 2008)

Chicory coffee


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 12, 2008)

Pork Skins


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 12, 2008)

fried pie


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 12, 2008)

Boiled Peanuts


----------



## elaine l (Nov 12, 2008)

I had my first boiled peanuts last year while in GA.  I just loved them but not all of my group did.  Oh well....


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 12, 2008)

Boudin


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 12, 2008)

Andouille


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 12, 2008)

Frogmore Stew (a.k.a. Carolina Low Country Boil)
Boy, could sure love some of this right now!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 12, 2008)

Crawfish


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 12, 2008)

red beans & rice


----------



## JohnL (Nov 12, 2008)

Shrimp and grits


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 12, 2008)

buscuits & sausage gravy


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 12, 2008)

File'


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 12, 2008)

Chicken Bog

Barbara


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 12, 2008)

moon pies


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 12, 2008)

Shrimp creole


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 12, 2008)

benne seed candy


----------



## mcnerd (Nov 13, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> moon pies


Is that the same as what my friends and I used to do years ago out the car window while cruising?


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Nov 13, 2008)

I like most Southern foods with these exceptions Boiled peanut what a disaster to put in my mouth.  Black eyed peas my dog would not eat them.   Michel just what is poke salad??.  All the rest is just great. grits, hominy. red beans and rice( In Mobile Ala ) I had the best red beans and rice that has ever been cooked.


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 13, 2008)

Michael in FtW said:


> Poke Salad - cooked with bacon or drippings, salt pork, smoked ham hock, ham, etc.  ... spashed with green tabascos in vinegar sauce, and served with cornbread - either as a meal or as a side for other things.



Dave, He actually has a link to it right in the post!  I know I had to look it up too.


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 13, 2008)

How 'bout corn pone?


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 13, 2008)

Yep - I went ahead and put a link to an explanation because I knew there would be people who had never heard of it. I got hooked on it when we lived in Georgia ... we used to be able to get it canned but I haven't seen it in some years and the company that produced it (Allen's) doesn't list it anymore. Other variation on the spelling are poke salit or poke salet.

To borrow from Tony Joe White's song _Poke Salal Annie_ (the intro portion which is spoken):

"If some of ya'll never been down South too much... 
I'm gonna tell you a little bit about this, 
So that you'll understand what I'm talking about 
Down there we have a plant 
That grows out in the woods and the fields, 
Looks somethin' like a turnip green. 
Everybody calls it Poke salad. Poke salad. 
Used to know a girl that lived down there and 
she'd go out in the evenings and pick a mess of it... 
Carry it home and cook it for supper, 
'Cause that's about all they had to eat, 
But they did all right. ..."


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 13, 2008)

Kentucky cream candy


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 13, 2008)

Michael in FtW said:


> Yep - I went ahead and put a link to an explanation because I knew there would be people who had never heard of it. I got hooked on it when we lived in Georgia ... we used to be able to get it canned but I haven't seen it in some years and the company that produced it (Allen's) doesn't list it anymore. Other variation on the spelling are poke salit or poke salet.
> 
> To borrow from Tony Joe White's song _Poke Salal Annie_ (the intro portion which is spoken):
> 
> ...



Michael, I had forgotten all about this song.  I used to love it.  Never associated it when you wrote "poke salad".  Once I read the words, it all made sense!

I really should have been born a southern girl instead of a prairie girl transported to the North West!


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 13, 2008)

head cheese ....( to bed with me now!)


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 13, 2008)

So far:

Andouille 
BBQ
Beignets
Black-eyed Peas
Boiled Peanuts
Boudin 
Bourbon
Brunswick stew
Buttermilk Biscuits
Cane Syrup
Chicken Bog
Chicken Fried Steak
Chicory Coffee
Chitterlings
Cornbread
Cornbread Dressing
Country Ham
Cracker Salad
Cracklins
Crawfish Etouffee
Dirty Rice
Fajitas
Field Cress
File
Fried Catfish
Fried Chicken 
Fried green Tomatoes
Fried Pies
Frogmore Stew
Fruit Cobblers
Gator Burgers
Greens 
Grillades & Grits
Grits
Gumbo
Hogs Head Cheese (Souse)
Hushpuppies
Kentucky Cream Candy 
Key Lime Pie
Mint Juleps
Mississippi Mud Pie
Moon Pies
Moonshine
Muscadine Wine
Pecan Pie
Pecan Pralines
Po-Boys
Poke Salad
Pork Skins
Ramps
Red Bean & Rice
Red-Eye Gravy
Sausage Gravy
Shrimp & Grits
Shrimp Creole
Steamed Shrimp/Crabs
Swamp cabbage
Sweet Potato Pie 
Sweet Tea
Tabasco
Watermelon Rind Pickles


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 13, 2008)

Cool. Thanks, U.B. That helps me going back all the time. But add head cheese.

NEW: Derby pie


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 13, 2008)

Jambalaya ---


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 13, 2008)

Chess Pie


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 13, 2008)

Bread Pudding


----------



## Mama (Nov 13, 2008)

Fried Okra!


----------



## Mama (Nov 13, 2008)

Kentucky Hot Browns


----------



## Mama (Nov 13, 2008)

Hoe Cakes


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 13, 2008)

Vidalia Onions


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 13, 2008)

Shoot, UB. I was gonna say Vidalia Onion Pie.

New:Yats


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 13, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> Shoot, UB. I was gonna say Vidalia Onion Pie.
> 
> New:Yats


 
Yats? .......Talk to me.


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 13, 2008)

"YATS" - Where ya at!

I guess my source was pulling my leg too!
Sorry! But it WAS funny! Jokes on me!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 13, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> "YATS" - Where ya at!
> 
> I guess my source was pulling my leg too!
> Sorry! But it WAS funny! Jokes on me!


 
Tell your source, Yat is a dialect spoken in New Orleans.
Da pull yo leg fo sho....


A Food....... King Cake


----------



## babetoo (Nov 13, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> Chess Pie


 
one of my personal favorites. loaded with sugar though


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 13, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> Tell your source, Yat is a dialect spoken in New Orleans.
> Da pull yo leg fo sho....
> 
> 
> A Food....... King Cake


 
A very comical ex.

Food: Cha cha (relish)


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 14, 2008)

Big pot of pinto beans with chow chow, onions, and slaw.

I like a chow chow made with mustard - it's GREAT!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 14, 2008)

Muffuletta


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 14, 2008)

YET?

Slow it down and it's "ya et?" A common Southern greeting of hospitality wanting to know if you have eaten or if you are hungry ... Yankees need a lot of words to say the same thing, "Have you eaten recently? Would you like something to eat?"

Down here it's:

*Q*: Yet?

*A*: Yep (I'm not hungry) 

or 

*A*: Nope (I'm hungry)


----------



## middie (Nov 14, 2008)

Darn I was gonna say Pinto Beans but Elfie beat me to it


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 14, 2008)

Fried Peanutbutter and 'Nanner Sammich! 

(Elvis is in the house ... again ...) 

Take two slices of white bread and lightly toast them, smear one side with mashed banana - the other with peanut butter, put together like a sandwich. Put a pat of buter in a small skillet and "fry" on both sides like you would a grilled cheese sandwich.


----------



## Claire (Nov 25, 2008)

Anything fried.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 25, 2008)

Tasso.......


----------



## Lefty7887 (Nov 25, 2008)

Katie E said:


> Hushpuppies.  Not the hockey puck hard ones, though.  Soooooo good with fried catfish!!!!!!


 
Is that the same thing as corn fritters?, and do you have a recipe?  Thx


----------



## ImNotReallyaWaitress (Jan 2, 2009)

Y'all are making me hungry!!

How does one make grits exactly?

And is there a southern cookbook with all these in it?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 2, 2009)

Look for these on your grocers shelf...Cooking directions are on the box, however it's basically 1/2 Cup grits -- 2 Cups water. The box says ready in 5 minutes -- 20-30 minutes is better. The longer they cook the better (creamier) they get...It's Ok to add a little water/milk along as needed! Cook very slowly!! Stirring often.

Have Fun & Enjoy!


----------



## FincaPerlitas (Jan 2, 2009)

ImNotReallyaWaitress said:


> Y'all are making me hungry!!
> 
> How does one make grits exactly?
> 
> And is there a southern cookbook with all these in it?


 
One of our DC community members has a great southern cooking website and blog. Check it out: Southern Cooking Like Only Mama Can! 

As for southern cookbooks, there are thousands of them. Many are very good, but some are not so good. Also, keep in mind that there are strong regional differences in southern cooking. For a good basic cookbook with clear, well-written explanations of techniques and regional variations as well as great recipes, here are two that I recommend:

The Southern Cook's Handbook by Courtney Taylor: http://www.amazon.com/Southern-Cooks-Handbook-Step-Step/dp/1893062708/ref=pd_bbs_sr_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1230901151&sr=8-2

The Gift of Southern Cooking by Edna Lewis and Scott Peacock: http://www.amazon.com/Gift-Southern-Cooking-Revelations-American/dp/0375400354/ref=pd_bbs_sr_3?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1230901719&sr=8-3

The Quaker Quick Grits that Uncle Bob recommended are the most widely distributed national brand and are edible, but not great.  Quaker also makes several varieties of "instant grits" which, in my opinion, are not edible and shouldn't be confused with the quick grits.

To me, the best grits are old fashioned stone ground cream style white grits, from a mill in the South.  My favorite supermarket brand is Dixie Lily, but they are hard to find at the moment due to a recent sale of the company and their failure, to date, to set up a new distribution network.

Even better, order your grits online from one of the independent small mills.  Google "stone ground grits" and take your choice of several.  Pick one from the deep south if you want authentic, traditional southern grits.  

One such source is Anson Mills, in South Carolina.  They offer both yellow and white quick grits and old fashioned (slow-cooking) grits.  I prefer old fashioned white grits: http://www.ansonmills.com/products-page.htm


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 2, 2009)

This book has stood the test of time...I would rank it in my 10 "Southern" Books.

Enjoy!


----------



## FincaPerlitas (Jan 2, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> This book has stood the test of time...I would rank it in my 10 "Southern" Books.
> 
> Enjoy!


 
I agree. I'm a big fan of Junior League cookbooks. Back in the 70's the Junior League put out a four volume collection of regional cookbooks, compiled from the best recipes in all of the various Junior League cookbooks published up to that time - The Southern, Eastern, Midwestern and Western Junior League Cookbooks. I have the full collection. They are long out of print but used copies are still available. I wish they would come out with updated versions. 

Junior League cookbooks are almost invariably compiled with the greatest of care and pride by their members and include priceless heirloom recipes passed down within families and between neighbors and friends. The best of them are very selective and it's considered a great honor by members to have a recipe selected for inclusion.

However, these are recipe collections, not general cookbooks, and if you want to learn to cook Southern food you should still start with a basic cookbook such as those I recommended in my earlier post.


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 2, 2009)

sweet tea


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 3, 2009)

Buttermilk Pie


----------



## Elf (Jan 3, 2009)

You really eat swamp cabbage?


----------



## Toots (Jan 3, 2009)

In Kentucky, we eat burgoo at church festivals


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 3, 2009)

Louisiana cochon


----------



## Leolady (Jan 3, 2009)

Butter Beans!


----------



## Leolady (Jan 3, 2009)

Pigs feet, ears, tails


----------



## Leolady (Jan 3, 2009)

Mountain oysters


----------



## Leolady (Jan 3, 2009)

Beaten biscuits


----------



## Leolady (Jan 3, 2009)

Cornmeal mush


----------



## Leolady (Jan 3, 2009)

Fried brains and eggs


----------



## Leolady (Jan 3, 2009)

Mixed wild greens


----------



## Leolady (Jan 3, 2009)

Smothered chicken


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 3, 2009)

Texas Cavier


----------



## Leolady (Jan 3, 2009)

Fried corn


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 3, 2009)

divinity


----------



## Leolady (Jan 3, 2009)

Fried cabbage


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 3, 2009)

Claire said:


> Anything fried.


 
I know, I know.... fried okra

mirliton


----------



## Leolady (Jan 3, 2009)

Bouillbase [sp]


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 3, 2009)

bouillabaisse origins are french

pork rillette


----------



## Leolady (Jan 3, 2009)

Okra's origins are african, so are yams.  Does that make them less southern?


----------



## licia (Jan 3, 2009)

Did anyone say crowder peas? or buttermilk biscuits?


----------



## Leolady (Jan 3, 2009)

1 2 3 Cake


----------



## Toots (Jan 3, 2009)

shrimp & grits


----------



## FincaPerlitas (Jan 3, 2009)

Leolady said:


> Okra's origins are african, so are yams. Does that make them less southern?


 
The orange-fleshed sweet potato, erroneously referred to as a "yam" in many parts of the US, is native to South America.  The true yam is almost unknown in the US.  Several varieties are widely cultivated and eaten in Africa, Asia, Latin America and the Carribean.

Cecil Adams explains the confusion in his unique style: The Straight Dope: What's the difference between yams and sweet potatoes?


----------



## smokeyblue (Jan 3, 2009)

ImNotReallyaWaitress said:


> Y'all are making me hungry!!
> How does one make grits exactly?


Add moisture back to ground hominy, either on the stove or in the nuker. Quick grits arent the best, but all that i can find in the store in friggin Illinois. Dont matter how ya do it as long as it has bacon grease/butter, salt pepper and cheese of some sort by the time that it is done.

I cant believe that no one has said fatback yet!
Fried fatback and fried mush with hot buttermilk biscuits is about the best breakfast in the world
Oh yeah...pickled okra too


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 3, 2009)

I tried, but I still can't get into eating grits! Yuck, I have to stick with my steel cut oats on that one.
But the others, yea I think I should have been born southern as well cause I love em all!! Now if I can just remember what that dish they did on Throwdown last summer is.... Brown Susan or something like that?? Made with bread covered with slices of turkey, tomatoes (I think), bacon, and a white gravy...
Anybody?? UB?? I think they said it was a regional dish from Kentucky... Katie?
It was Bobby against two Vietnamese brothers from Kentucky, twins.


----------



## FincaPerlitas (Jan 3, 2009)

Maverick2272 said:


> I tried, but I still can't get into eating grits! Yuck, I have to stick with my steel cut oats on that one.
> But the others, yea I think I should have been born southern as well cause I love em all!! Now if I can just remember what that dish they did on Throwdown last summer is.... Brown Susan or something like that?? Made with bread covered with slices of turkey, tomatoes (I think), bacon, and a white gravy...
> Anybody?? UB?? I think they said it was a regional dish from Kentucky... Katie?
> It was Bobby against two Vietnamese brothers from Kentucky, twins.


 
The sandwich is called a Kentucky Hot Brown, named after the Brown Hotel in Louisville, KY, where is was first served (and where Bobby Flay had his throwdown, which he lost).  

Traditionally, the sauce is a mornay sauce (bechamel with grated swiss and parmesan cheeses added), but often served instead with cheddar cheese sauce.  

It's a great sandwich.


----------



## CM1995 (Jan 3, 2009)

Canned hot peppers (chilies or jalepenos) with small green tomatoes. Perfect for butter beans, any kind of greens and black eyed peas.

Oh yeah creamed corn. Although not necessarily Southern, definitely a staple on the Sunday table.

Couple of more:
Blackened catfish
Fried catfish
Chicken fried steak
Chicken fried chicken
Pickled okra (very good in bloody mary's)
Pickled green beans (read above)
Sawmill gravy
Cathead biscuits
Turnip greens
Collard greens
Dreamland BBQ ribs (Tuscaloosa AL - only thing good there)
Tomatoes, corn and okra - um,um good


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 3, 2009)

Yup that's it! Thanks!


----------



## Leolady (Jan 3, 2009)

FincaPerlitas said:


> The orange-fleshed sweet potato, erroneously referred to as a "yam" in many parts of the US, is native to South America. The true yam is almost unknown in the US. Several varieties are widely cultivated and eaten in Africa, Asia, Latin America and the Carribean.
> 
> Cecil Adams explains the confusion in his unique style: The Straight Dope: What's the difference between yams and sweet potatoes?


 
So in other words, african slaves took what they found here that was close to what they already were using in africa.  Close enough in my book!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 3, 2009)

OK we have already had 3 'wars' (that I know of) over yams Vs. sweet potatoes... LOL... please not another!!

Can I instead bring to your attention the small green can of contention containing a disputed item sometimes loosely referred to as grated cheese??


----------



## Leolady (Jan 3, 2009)

What war?  I just gave my opinion.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 3, 2009)

It's a joke, two very much debated items here are the green bottles of Kraft grated cheese, and the yams vs sweet potatoes debate.
None of it is really heated, just innocent fun and lots of 'poking' at each other...


----------



## Katie H (Jan 3, 2009)

Maverick2272 said:


> I tried, but I still can't get into eating grits! Yuck, I have to stick with my steel cut oats on that one.
> But the others, yea I think I should have been born southern as well cause I love em all!! Now if I can just remember what that dish they did on Throwdown last summer is.... Brown Susan or something like that?? Made with bread covered with slices of turkey, tomatoes (I think), bacon, and a white gravy...
> Anybody?? UB?? I think they said it was a regional dish from Kentucky... Katie?
> It was Bobby against two Vietnamese brothers from Kentucky, twins.




Yes, FincaPerlitas has it right.  It's called the Kentucky Hot Brown and it is yummy.


----------



## Phil (Jan 4, 2009)

Tex-Mex


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 4, 2009)

What do you suggest, Phil?


----------



## Phil (Jan 4, 2009)

quicksilver said:


> What do you suggest, Phil?



Let's start with chili.


----------



## gus77 (Jan 7, 2009)

Keylime Pie is one of my favourite pie recipes! I love southern foods and of course drinks like burbon!


----------



## padams2359 (Jan 7, 2009)

Fried (fill in blank here)


----------



## ndnstarr (Jan 7, 2009)

i know it has been mentioned once or twice..but i can not go without bringing the boiled peanuts back.


----------



## Bullrem (Jan 7, 2009)

My hubby's favorite meal is fried pork chops, brown beans, cole slaw, corn bread, pan fried potatoes, mixed greens, and coconut creme pie.   My experience with Southern food vs Northern is that it seems the North does a lot more of one dish meals; "Hot Dish"  casseroles, stews, etc.   Sorry I know this was suppose to be one word answers, but I saw that it had been expanded.   Helen in Ark


----------

